# Funcionamiento de probador de CA



## Riveay (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en la electrónica y estoy buscando como hacer un probador de corriente alterna y encontre este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probador-corriente-3652/

Vi el esquema pero no lo entiendo, se conecta a la corriente alterna, si se conecto a la fase el foco enciende, luego pasa por la resistencia y luego a tierra.

Mi pregunta es, que pasa para que el foco no se que con la corriente de 120V?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 6, 2009)

La resistencia se encarga de que de esos 120V sólo llegen al foco los que le corresponden


----------



## Riveay (Sep 6, 2009)

Aun estando después del foco?

Hice una prueba en un simulador poniendo una fuente de voltaje de 120V a 60Hz como el de la figura anterior usando un led rojo de 5V, luego la resistencia de 1.5MOhm y al ultimo la tierra, no encendió pero cuando le cambie la fuente a una fuente de corriente a 1A y 1kHz si encendió, que pasa?

Muchas gracias por contestar.
Perdonen mi novatez.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 7, 2009)

Bueno, la resistencia da igual que la conectes antes o después del foco, y al ser corriente alterna, la polaridad se está invirtiendo continuamente (60 veces por seguno) de modo que ese no es el problema.
hay que tener en cuenta que igual la resistencia de 1.5m es excesiva para el led, pero nunca hay que fiarse de los simuladores.


----------



## Riveay (Sep 8, 2009)

Entonces de que voltaje consigo el LED? o no importa ya que el led determinará cuanto voltaje y amperaje usará (esto lo escuché pero no se si sea cierto), y la resitencia de que valor necesito?

Perdón por tantas preguntas pero soy totalmente nuevo en esto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 9, 2009)

Casi todos los leds funcionan mas o menos a un voltio, 
si le pones demasiado voltaje, el led se quemará.
También tendrás que poner un diodo en serie con el led y co la resistencia, para que sólo llege hasta el led el semiciclo positivo de la corriente alterna.

Aqui está la fórmula para calcular la resistencia:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/rled/index.htm


R=(120-1.7)/0.02 = 118.3/0.02= 5915

La resistencia deve ser de 6 megas


----------



## Riveay (Sep 10, 2009)

Gracias por la formula, ya me dijeron que no es un LED si no una lampara de neón lo que necesito y que la resistencia mínima es de 1k, meter todo es en una pluma y probar que espacio en el enchufe tiene la fase.

Espero no hacer corto en mi casa al probarlo.

Gracias por todo te digo que pasa cuando termine.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

Por que no te vas a la segura y te compras un probador, eso andar experimentando con AC de valores altos no es muy recomendable, puedes morir.

Mas vale...

See you!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2009)

Riveay dijo:


> Gracias por la formula, ya me dijeron que no es un LED si no una lampara de neón lo que necesito y que la resistencia mínima es de 1k, meter todo es en una pluma y probar que espacio en el enchufe tiene la fase.
> 
> Espero no hacer corto en mi casa al probarlo.
> 
> Gracias por todo te digo que pasa cuando termine.


 
eeepaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!

1K .

siempre rompo los buscapolos y la R  suele tener la tercer franja amarilla !!!!!!!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 11, 2009)

La verdad es que en los chinos valen 0.60€

Pero como todos los proyectos de electrónica, creo que lo que quiere es aprender su funcionamiento.

Porcierto, conozco neones que van a 120V, pero no creo conveniente utilizarlo
ya sabes, por eso de morir 

Saludos


----------



## Riveay (Sep 14, 2009)

bueno ya por fin lo termine y sigo vivo, funcionó a la perfección solo que la intensidad deja que desear... pero bueno... el esquema es igual al que puse en la primera pregunta, solo que use una resistencia de 86k no 1.5M...

Muchas gracias a todos y espero les sirva a los principiantes como yo jojo.


----------

